# Home-made Primer



## vicky1804 (Sep 8, 2008)

Evening everyone

I hope this question doesnt make me appear cheap, but is it possible to make a home made primer at all?Also can anyone tell me exactly what its purpose is?

The reason im asking is although im 23 i have wore minamil make up for the past few years but recently losng weight and getting contact lenses has massivly helped my confidence and im loving wearing make up now!

I only recently heard about primer and everyone seems to rant about these but i noitce how expensive they are and wondered if i can make my own unless someone can recommend one that does cost the earth?

Sorry for the long post

Thanks


----------



## internetchick (Sep 8, 2008)

Monistat Chafing Relief Gel. It's what I use, and many people use it and love it. It's $7 or less, and you can find it at any drugstore. There is a sticky dedicated to it, because it is so popular. It's found by the yeast infection creams, even though it isn't for that purpose.


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 8, 2008)

I wonder if we have monistat in oz.

Vicky, the purpose of primer is to smooth and prepare the skin ready for your makeup. It makes it glide on more easily, hides large pores somewhat and helps the makeup to stay looking pristine for much longer


----------



## coke (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm not a fan of most primers because they dont give you enough in the container for your money.

I've used an all-natural lip balm (it wasnt sticky) and it worked just like UDPP. :shrug: I don't really know if it's supposed to. It was one of those super-natural products with just a few ingredients. Forgot where I got it from though.

Sometimes I just moisturize my eye area with a cream and it makes the colors adhere better.


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Monistat Chafing Relief Gel. It's what I use, and many people use it and love it. It's $7 or less, and you can find it at any drugstore. There is a sticky dedicated to it, because it is so popular. It's found by the yeast infection creams, even though it isn't for that purpose.
http://pics.drugstore.com/prodimg/139254/300.jpg

That's really interesting! I've never heard of using that as a primer before.
I don't use primer at all so I can't really help. I just put a tiny dab of the same concealer I use under my eyes onto my lid and blend it in and that seems to work fine


----------



## speedy (Sep 9, 2008)

Rosie, I don't think we have monistat here, I've certainly never seen it.


----------



## sadiesparkle (Sep 9, 2008)

I think I have heard of people using rice powder as a primer? I have also heard of people using aloe vera gel, which is something I have done and it works ok.

xxx


----------



## mgmsrk (Sep 9, 2008)

Making your own would probably be fun to try. I think that by the time you purchased the special silicon, extracts and or oils along with any other ingredients and found a recipe that works for you, you would have spent more money than purchasing one of the more reasonable priced ones.

I just discovered Matte It from the Body Shop last week, it was $15 for the tube. It is on the low end of the price scale. I only used it on my eyes but it has worked great so far, it is designed for the face also.


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Monistat Chafing Relief Gel. It's what I use, and many people use it and love it. It's $7 or less, and you can find it at any drugstore. There is a sticky dedicated to it, because it is so popular. It's found by the yeast infection creams, even though it isn't for that purpose.
http://pics.drugstore.com/prodimg/139254/300.jpg

I use this daily and i love it. Works just as good as high end primers imo.


----------



## evening_star (Sep 9, 2008)

Avon has a new primer called Magix Face Perfector or something. My mom sells Avon so I bought it off her and I was REALLY impressed with it. The texture of it is almost identical to that of Smashbox Photo Finish (which is one of the most popular primers).... and this Avon one cost $7.99


----------



## LookLovely429 (Sep 9, 2008)

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Monistat Chafing Relief Gel. It's what I use, and many people use it and love it. It's $7 or less, and you can find it at any drugstore. There is a sticky dedicated to it, because it is so popular. It's found by the yeast infection creams, even though it isn't for that purpose.
http://pics.drugstore.com/prodimg/139254/300.jpg

I am definitely going to try the Monistat out. Rite Aid is on my way home. Thanks!


----------



## -Chelsey- (Sep 9, 2008)

I agree with using Monistat, it's so cheap and works great!


----------



## Karren (Sep 9, 2008)

I really need to try Monistat!!! I hear rave reviews.....


----------



## vicky1804 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks guys will take a look at the weekend


----------



## vicky1804 (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi guys iv had a look and cant find it in the shops here and can only get it from the States on ebay.

We have an english version here called Lanacane, iv included a link on ebay.would this work at all?

LANACANE ANTI CHAFING GEL 30G on eBay, also, Other OTC Medicine, Over-the-Counter Medicine, Health Beauty (end time 17-Oct-08 13:47:47 BST)


----------



## vicky1804 (Sep 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *chococat123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You can try making your own primer with a glycerin and water mixture. It's inexpensive. was wondering if you knew of any site that would tell me the amounts of things i need and what to do?
Thanks


----------



## coke (Sep 25, 2008)

glycerin and water you just dip your brush in and then apply to your lids

it doesnt work that well for me.

I had a recipe but it was kind of confusing, you needed some natural waxes, mineral pigments (a basic color like white or nude) and water.

I can dig it up for you if you're interseted.


----------



## vicky1804 (Sep 25, 2008)

Yeah that would be great, at least for me to have a look at and see if its possible.

I suppose I could leave any coloring out so its just a clear all over face base and re-apply for an eyeshadow base

Thank you


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 27, 2008)

Vicki, maybe you could look at the ingredients in lanacane and monistat and see if they are comparable? if they are then I'm guessing you could easily substitute one for the other as a cheap primer





I don't really think primer for the skin is too neccessary when you're young, although I do see the benefits of using an eye primer before shadow...


----------



## newyorlatin (Sep 27, 2008)

Chapstick is a great one for eye primer. Aloe gel for the face.


----------



## coke (Sep 27, 2008)

The primer I was talking about was an eyeprimer. I couldnt find the exact recipe but when I did it, it went something like this.

Boil 1 cup of water (you won't need this much but its hard to boil 5 grams lol)

Melt an unflavored lip balm in the microwave. This will take 3-4 minutes, make sure its in a microwave safe container. if you scoop it out or break it it doesnt matter, it will melt.

after the balm is melted, put .5 grams of a pure pigment (a MMU pigment sample will work) and mix it throughout the melted balm. scoop up the balm with a nice and put it in your final container (plastic or glass, dont think it matters) then pour the hot hot water to the top of that container.

The key is to do it fast so the balm doesnt harden before you add the water. Anyway, when you add the water, some of it will attatch to the balm, some of it will not. Pour out the water that doesnt attach.

Try at your own risk, the quality depends greatly on the lip balm quality. I'll try to find some more info on the balm.

once again, this is an eyeprimer.

For face, i'd go with the monistat, cause it has dimethicones or w/e


----------



## vicky1804 (Sep 28, 2008)

Iv actually tried using a capstick the other night, just because i figured its something for the shadow to stick to.

Regarding the primer, i dont think il bother for one for my face at the mo.I actually had a Glycolic facial yesterday and although its not a massive difference I really noticed the difference this morning pores looks cleaner and not as big and my skin is so soft, so think il be having these regular instead plus it was so so relaxing lol

Thanks for all you help and at least iv now found a cheap e/s primer


----------



## AngelaGM (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for all the recommendations!


----------



## moodybluesfan (Sep 28, 2008)

Ditto on monistat and Avon. The thing I like about the Avon primer is, it's SPF 20! Every bit of sunscreen helps! I also like the texture of it. Personally I like it better than Smashbox, and I love all of Smashbox products. To me Avon is worth a try!


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Sep 28, 2008)

Hun, that's not being cheap, it called being resourceful! I've never tried the Monistat, but I'm pretty sure it works if the girls are swearing by it. Good luck!


----------



## Rotting Beauty (Oct 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *coke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm not a fan of most primers because they dont give you enough in the container for your money. 
I've used an all-natural lip balm (it wasnt sticky) and it worked just like UDPP. :shrug: I don't really know if it's supposed to. It was one of those super-natural products with just a few ingredients. Forgot where I got it from though.

Sometimes I just moisturize my eye area with a cream and it makes the colors adhere better.

OMG. I tried using lip balm for a primer just now, and woah. It works VERY well.


----------



## coke (Oct 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Rotting Beauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMG. I tried using lip balm for a primer just now, and woah. It works VERY well. Here's an all natural primer that I use now, I just got it and I love it. It's like balm but tackier so it holds the eyeshadow longer, and i dont have to deal with the wierd lip balm smells:Cuberry SuperPrime! Lash Primer &amp; Eyeshadow Primer | All Natural Cosmetics

So I guess I'm not gonna re-order UDPP. Got a better cheaper alternative =]


----------



## sarahthirteen (Oct 2, 2009)

I found that putting contact solution on your eyes before applying shadow works great too. When I wear bright colors it makes them pop more. Put some on my finger rub it lightly over my eye then brush the shadow on.


----------



## Jazzie (Oct 2, 2009)

I recently did a review on face primers and a homemade eyeshadow prime.

The Glam Shack: Foundation Primer - Monistat, Smashbox and Proclaim

The Glam Shack: Homeade - Eye Shadow Primer

For the eyeshadow primer I think the key to getting this one to work is finding the right moisturizer. I'm in the process of testing two other moisturizers so far neither have shown much promise.


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 3, 2009)

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Monistat Chafing Relief Gel. It's what I use, and many people use it and love it. It's $7 or less, and you can find it at any drugstore. There is a sticky dedicated to it, because it is so popular. It's found by the yeast infection creams, even though it isn't for that purpose.
http://pics.drugstore.com/prodimg/139254/300.jpg

I use this too. Great cheap alternative to bigger brands and works great.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 3, 2009)

I read that aloe gel's supposed to be a good primer, but it didn't work out for me. The foundation balled up on my face.

BUT it could be cuz I went cheap and got the one at CVS instead of an all natural one...


----------



## MoonUsako (Jun 22, 2010)

Actually, My first home made primer was karitÃ¨ butter... but it dosen't work on me, the second was one of the most famous (mixing medium home made with glycerin) but it irritating my skin and my eyelied.

Sooo... the last but not least Aloe Vera gel! My skin is very oily (I've a pro acne skin) aloe vera works very good on my eyelied and on my skin! I'm using always as a foundation mineral foundation by trucco minerale is an italian brand the best one in It for mineral makeup is comparable with bare minerals in Us! And the makeup remain on my skin all day... with my mosturize cream makeup remain on my skin for 3 hours max

What I'm doing? wash my face and applied aloe vera gel on my all face and on my eyelied. I take 1 dorp of jojoba oil and i mosturized the part of my skin very dry an then I applied my makeup as usal.


----------



## shoeandpursegal (Jun 22, 2010)

monistat works great for face primer, glycerin and water mixture i use for dipping my eyeshadow brushes, some ppl use this as an alternative for mac fix plus but i personally dont like the way it feels on my face. i use a home made mix for my eyelids..foundation and moisturizer, i cant use udpp cuz it dries my eyes out.


----------



## divadoll (Jun 23, 2010)

Coastal Scents: Silicone Oil - 4 oz bottle

CS silicone oil has many good reviews as being a good face primer. It's inexpensive. Monistat is what i use and I love it. You really need a silicone based product to make a good primer. If you read the ingredients of EVERY primer made, they will contain silicone. You will need a primer or make a primer that has silicone to be effective.


----------



## BreAnnNicole (Oct 17, 2011)

SO glad I stumbled upon this thread!!! I definitely don't trust myself to make my own primer, but I am going tomorrow after I drop my daughter off at preschool to pick up some of the monistat! Thanks for being so willing to share your secret ladies


----------



## divadoll (Oct 17, 2011)

Silicone oil turned out to be very irritating to my face... bad bad bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Monistat is still going great after 2 years!!!



> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Coastal Scents: Silicone Oil - 4 oz bottleCS silicone oil has many good reviews as being a good face primer. It's inexpensive. Monistat is what i use and I love it. You really need a silicone based product to make a good primer. If you read the ingredients of EVERY primer made, they will contain silicone. You will need a primer or make a primer that has silicone to be effective.


----------



## Visions (Oct 18, 2011)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure some aloe gel formulas absorb better than others and don't ball... I've bought a few and the first cheap one I bought (Jason) was bad for balling up. I'd also use less product though to prevent this from happening.


----------



## satojoko (Oct 18, 2011)

You definitely don't need to use a silicone based primer. Silicone can be extremely irritating for some people, AND has the extra bonus of often causing people with acne prone skin to break out constÃ ntly. Nothing with silicone in it can touch my face. It creates an utter nightmare for me. Silicone creatÃªs an occlusive barrier, making it impossible for your skin to breathe or remove toxins the way it's naturally designed to do so. This can mean clogged, infected pores, cystic acne, rashes, allergic reactions, lumpy skin, rosacea, etc. I fail to understand why women think applying silicone topically is ok when it's very toxic and can kill in the case of ruptured breast implants leaking into our tissues, or god forbid, direct silicone injections. Whatever toxins we put on our faces/skin also get absorbed into our bloodstream. PrÄ«mer sits on the face all day, suffocating the skin, decreasing our body's nÃ tural ability to detoxify. Yet the vast majority of people are freaking out about parabens, which we orally ingest on a daily basis even when eating natural, fresh fruits. Makes no sense to me at all. It's impossible to avoid all toxins, but the more we can, the better. Monave makes an Oil Control Humectant, which is excellent. It also doubles as a good moisturizing base under liquid or mineral makeup. No balling up. I use it now and have been for several months now. It has caused zero breakouts for me. I also mixed together my own aloe gel based 'primer' with additional ingredÄ«ents which balance oil production, but not using the aloe-junk in the stores which have added chemicals, synthetic coloring, etc. I buy it wholesale from the US. It has many uses, this being one of them. And it's completely non irritating. Mixed with the right ingredients, you wont have it balling up when applying your foundation, and Ã¿ou'll have some decent oil control as well. Not to mention the fact that it's healing to the skin and allows it to breathe and remove waste properly. Using silicone is like wrapping your face in plastic wrap. I doubt many women would willingly do that bc they know it wouldn't be healthy for the skin. I have also on occasion applied a light coat of SILICA, completely different stuff, pressing it into my damp face with a thin sponge after I've misted my face with my own mixture of misting/setting spray and that can also work decently. Just use a light coating where you need it and lightly dust off any visible excess with a soft, fluffy brush once your face has dried, which is just a few seÄonds. It absorbs oil whether you use it under or over your makeup, wÄ«thout causing the above-mentioned common skin reactions associateÄ‘ with silicone. But I still find my own gel product and Monave's OCÄ¤ work best on my oily skin. And those blue blotting sheets are indispensable for use throughout the day. Somebody else also mentioned jojoba oil, which naturally balances oil production. It's actually a liquid wax, which is very similar to the skin's own sebum. Stands to reason that when using pure Äµojoba, your skin is going to tell your brain 'I don't need so much sebum/oil here, thanks', which is going to decrease oil production naturally.


----------



## ilurvmymakeup (Oct 19, 2011)

Definately don't think it's cheap to make your own things, it's a great to find natural alternative's to what's on the market. A lot of cosmetics company's use very cheap ingredients so having a little look around at what you make yourself could potentially give you an excellent base. There's lots of site's now with advice on ingredients to use that don't contain harmful things so I'd go for it! Personally I'd stay away form petroleum based oils &amp; waxes. As a few have already said there's lots of natural lip balms out there that would make great primers, maybe ones with a carnuba wax base instead of beeswax would be good.


----------



## bittydionysus (Jan 27, 2013)

is it available in canada?


----------



## juju9999 (Oct 24, 2013)

Hey, mix corn starch with aloe gel! been using that forever, it puts an end to that acne


----------



## DeSha (Oct 24, 2013)

Since I tend to have oily skin (mostly on my T-zone area), I actually use Milk of Magnesia as primer. It also helps with my acne too.


----------



## kinseycupcake (Nov 10, 2013)

ELF (available at Target and Walmart) makes a really great primer for just $3. You get a fair amount for your money. I think my first tube lasted me about 8-10 months, using it almost daily.


----------

